# South East meet!!



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Just spotted this on the pistonheads forum, not a TT only meet but we could still take it over with TT's! :lol: Should be some other nice cars there too.

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/...LL+Sussex,+Surrey,+Kent,+London,+Hants+PHers!

Who's interested?

1. Me 
2. Rich196
3. Ttrev21
4. Brendanb86
5. DenTTed
6. Gone Ape
7. CastorAcer


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Me!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Rich196 said:


> Me!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


Haha yes some Interest at last! :lol:

You can check out my killer stance


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

I am definitely up for it I will Pm a few of the Sussex guys and see if we can get a decent group together.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

ttrev21 said:


> I am definitely up for it I will Pm a few of the Sussex guys and see if we can get a decent group together.


Same!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey guys what do you say to meeting at Pease Pottage services for a coffee and heading up together from there?


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

ttrev21 said:


> I am definitely up for it I will Pm a few of the Sussex guys and see if we can get a decent group together.


Yess the king of organising! :lol: I'll let you take this over then Trev!

Should be a good meet!!


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

ttrev21 said:


> Hey guys what do you say to meeting at Pease Pottage services for a coffee and heading up together from there?


Sounds great!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

ttrev21 said:


> Hey guys what do you say to meeting at Pease Pottage services for a coffee and heading up together from there?


Bang on trev sounds good!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Mike46 said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > I am definitely up for it I will Pm a few of the Sussex guys and see if we can get a decent group together.
> ...


Mike you are doing a great job on your own mate


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

ttrev21 said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> > ttrev21 said:
> ...


Haha so then mike all you have to do, is put the details in 1st post and keep a track of who is coming!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

ttrev21 said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> > ttrev21 said:
> ...


I haven't done anything! :lol: just hope we get a good group together! Will be the first meet after the London to Brighton so people should be well up for it!


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Rich196 said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike46 said:
> ...


Done


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Put me down


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> Put me down


Added to the list mate, will be good to meet you at last!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep I'll be there with kids too.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice one John [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Might be tempted - but it won't be for 6.30, maybe later on. Cheers Rich

The sunday services at brooklands are worth a punt when they're on, too.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Gone Ape said:


> Might be tempted - but it won't be for 6.30, maybe later on. Cheers Rich
> 
> The sunday services at brooklands are worth a punt when they're on, too.


Yeh temped by that one coming up isnt there?

P.s. your welcome, dunno if I will be there bang one either!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Rob (CastorAcer) is trying to shuffle some dates to join us. So with a bit of luck we will have an RS to show off.

I am sure the attraction of Ribs and Steak will be too much for him not to turn up.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Took the liberty of posting up on the PH thread to tell them we are coming down


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Rich196 said:


> Took the liberty of posting up on the PH thread to tell them we are coming down


Nice one Rich

So anymore Sussex guys up for this? should be a great night out.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Right guys

How about meeting at Pease Pottage services at 6.45 pm , should give everybody enough time to get in from work and give the cars a quick buff ?

Anybody else joining us ?

Only 12 miles or 22 minutes from there to the restaurant according to Google.............now I am sure we can do better than that in a TT..... :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sounds good to me! Mine won't be getting buffed off haha

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

ttrev21 said:


> Rob (CastorAcer) is trying to shuffle some dates to join us. So with a bit of luck we will have an RS to show off.
> 
> I am sure the attraction of Ribs and Steak will be too much for him not to turn up.


Well I am going to be able to make this one after all - Trev was right about the ribs and steak.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm still not sure, :?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

CastorAcer said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Rob (CastorAcer) is trying to shuffle some dates to join us. So with a bit of luck we will have an RS to show off.
> ...


Well done Rob (and I don`t mean the steaks)

Another one to add to the list Mike......come on mate get your finger on the pulse..... :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

denTTed said:


> I'm still not sure, :?


Thought it would be perfect for you?.......it`s not a morning start... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

I've added you to the list Rob. 

Still not sure if I can make this yet, but should know by tonight!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mike46 said:


> I've added you to the list Rob.
> 
> Still not sure if I can make this yet, but should know by tonight!


Grow a pair mate, you arranged it your coming end of! Good glad we have that sorted.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

ttrev21 said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still not sure, :?
> ...


I have a meeting with my boss, but he seems a little disorganised and just revealed its in Brighton. So looking good for me to attend now.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

denTTed said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > denTTed said:
> ...


Whey see you there matey


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

So anybody else still got their decals on, or is it only me ?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Mine are now on jacks bedroom door


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

ttrev21 said:


> So anybody else still got their decals on, or is it only me ?


I do!  purely because I haven't had time to take them off! :lol:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mike46 said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > So anybody else still got their decals on, or is it only me ?
> ...


your definitely coming then!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Ok so I'll meet at pease at 645!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

denTTed said:


> Ok so I'll meet at pease at 645!


Good man nice day for it too


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

You're going to have to count me out. More wedding stuff to do [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Piston heads meet list so far!

1. ironict (Umair) - Z4 - Eating!
2. jayfish (justin) - Bravo 155HGT - Eating
3. AMGreg (Greg) - will add nearer the time! - not eating
4. Poko - MX5 - Eating
*5. Geoff Stilwell - XKR S - Not eating*
6. Madfreebird (Josh) - 350Z - Eating
7. Stedman (Richard) - V70R - Eating (but only with Josh or Umair WITH a candle.)
8. Bensan (Ben) - Supra - Curly fries!
*9. R.Davis (Richard) - Ferrari GT4 - Eating.*
10 FUBAR - car tba - probable attendance (return from holiday the day before) - eating (al
11. BigE118 (Ian) - M3 - 2x eating
*12. Saucyboy - R35 GTR*
13. TN1 - Sagaris - Eating
14. Winshent - Focus RS - eating................. Organising a run from Brands Hatch
15. NiceCupOfTea - Saab 900 T16S or TVR S2 - don't know yet!
16. Initial Dave (Dave) - S14a - Eating (With Josh, Richard, Umair and the candle)
17. Chris - Audi S3 - eating
18. Isimmo - 20vT RallyWreck Quattro - eating
19. ChrisT - Ur Quattro 20vT - eating x2
20. [email protected] - m3 ego -not sure yet!
21. SWH - GTV V6 - not eating
22. Moosh - 996 Turbo - eating
23. mk2 24v - v6 granada - eating
24. Jip - A4 1.8T - not eating
25. Richard196 - Audi TT - Probably Eating
26. Billzeebub - BMW E36 Vert (probs) - don't know
27. bobsan - chaved up vdub - eating
28. Smifffy - GT-R - Not eating
29. Andy - Eunos Roadster JDM - Not eating
30. Dan - Monaro - Not eating
31. Sarge 4x4 - Bathurst S - not drinking so maybe eating.
32. Cobra Andy - Cobra - not eating
33. GF07050 - Focus ST Mountune
34. GTR Cook - R34 GTR - Eating.
35. AGell - TVR - No thanks
36. V8 FOU - Esprit + her Supra (poss) not eating
37. saintS400 - Audi S4 B8 - Not eating
38. Eddd - mx5 - eating
39. Tiwe98 - Ford Racing Puma - eating
40. russell- moggy minor- eating
41. John1006 - Clio 197 - not eating
42. GFWilliams - mk3 MX5 (white, maybe red) - not eating
*43. Farmergeorge - MP4-12C - eating*
*44. Maff - Ferrari 599 GTO - eating*
45. AshCos-Mk1 FRS Matt Grey-With passenger both eating
46. greggie87 - clk500 - eating (x2)
47. Geoff S Jaguar XKR - S not eating
48. Sexige - exige - do they do chips?
49. Sibby - Tuscan - eating
50. Waugh-terfall & chucker2 - 207 or Clio 172 - Unsure
51. Red Devil - MR2 - eating
52. Kicks - Z4 - Not eating.
53. Mike46 (TT forum)TT MK1 probably eating
54. DenTTed (TT forum) TT MK2 probably eating
55. Trev (TT forum) TT mk2 probably eating
56. Custom Acer TT forum) TT mk2 probably eating

Some serious metal there


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Right so anyone who fancies meeting up before hand its 6.45 at Pease pottage!

Anyone else we'll see you there 

(that was my attempt at organising!) :lol:


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

Mike46 said:


> Right so anyone who fancies meeting up before hand its 6.45 at Pease pottage!
> 
> Anyone else we'll see you there
> 
> (that was my attempt at organising!) :lol:


Aside from the fact that I'm now known as 'Custom Acer' on the Piston Heads forum I'm delighted with your organisational skills :wink:

Hopefully I'll be able to make Pease Pottage for 18:45 but as I have a train journey back to Sussex to pick up my car that may be suspect.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

CastorAcer said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> > Right so anyone who fancies meeting up before hand its 6.45 at Pease pottage!
> ...


Thought you could achieve time travel in an RS.

That was me who put names down on PH,  I just put out TT forum user names down, as im not psychic, and didnt know if you all were on PH. I do my best but fail most times haha

See you later rob!!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yep 6.45 still good with me even enough time to clean the wheels.........but that`s about it...


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

See you there!!!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I may run a little late do where is it again?


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Smith & Western
Eastbourne Road (A22)
Blindley Heath
Lingfield
Surrey
RH7 6JJ


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Ignore that just found it on ph, couldn't access it before


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks moke


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Mike even


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

You late never haha

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Gutted I couldn't come, just finished work [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

We are still here 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

A snap of the famous 5


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Told you we could get there in less than 22 minutes..... 

What does Google know..


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Haha me and mike were going for it on the way back!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Technically, I have just finished. Got home, had a custard cream and a cup of tea then started working again on the laptop. Can't beat a 15.5 hour day [smiley=bigcry.gif] Looks like you had fun though. How many turned up?


----------



## Rich79 (Dec 28, 2011)

I cant believe I missed this post...Only just saw it! Maybe next time!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

photos


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Got any pics from Sunday?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> Got any pics from Sunday?


keep up mate


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Found em! Some good'uns there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

